
Is Palmer Luckey right about Magic Leap being a tragic heap? - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/magic-leap-one-palmer-luckey
======
Holomakerbot
Most reviews acknowledge that despite it not being a huge technological
advancement it’s still the best standalone AR headset. Second, devs love it.
Check out the activity on social media or hands on reviews from actual devs
using it. They’re very positive about it.

Here’s a recent write up from a well known Hololens dev:
[https://brekel.com/my-thoughts-on-developing-with-magic-
leap...](https://brekel.com/my-thoughts-on-developing-with-magic-leap-one-for-
a-week/)

